# Ninthcorpse



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Whats behind that name?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have no idea Paul, where's it come from?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

OK I see it now...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know Paul but you seem to have scared him off.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It might be something to do with the Tamils in Sri Lanka.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Did I missed something?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

http://www.tamilnation.org/indictment/indict039.htm

read from *"Are they men or beasts?"*


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I know nothing about dead corpses walking but I looked at the victims age on that webpage. It is a very, very sad link.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I just wondered if it was a band name more than anything.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> I just wondered if it was a band name more than anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You do listen to some stuff Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

MarkF said:


> Mrcrowley said:
> 
> 
> > I just wondered if it was a band name more than anything.
> ...


Indeed I do. Not any thing of that name but similar


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninthcorpse toothpaste?









That would sell well.


----------

